
How Poor People Survive in the USA – DW Documentary - ycombonator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHDkALRz5Rk
======
JesseMReeves
This week I’ve made a comment on social media, about exclusive games making
the market worse for everyone but console manufacturers. I expected it to
become unnoticed, but then an angry rando walks up to me and tells me that ‚If
I‘m poor‘ (I’m not, he couldn’t know, and he made it sound as if I am a bad
person if I was) I ‚should f*cking work and not play games‘, and that having
multiple consoles is no option only for people with ‚low economic standards‘.

Even the burned out former bay area software engineer in that documentary
seems to have been living with stereotypes about homeless people.
Unfortunately this only changed after becoming homeless himself.

This added an observation to a long-term curiosity why many US people seem to
forcefully ignore all the homeless people on their streets while claiming to
be Christian. Completely brainwashed by unquestioned and unrestricted
capitalism.

There was a similar documentary about poverty and US people having 3 jobs a
few weeks ago and that comment section was full of non-US people wondering why
everybody is just accepting this situation. Why there aren’t massive protests.
Thought about this when seeing how that single mother was forcefully evicted
with 1 day notice out of her house of 7 years, and just accepted the
situation.

~~~
stevenicr
'Why there aren’t massive protests.' \- seriously there should be, in the form
of not shopping / spending money / supporting places that are not paying a
living wage to employees.

Which varies from local to locale - although in many areas it's very hard not
to shop at walmart, since in some places they have put all other similar food
/ hardware / basic needs places out of business for miles and miles.

Sadly Kroger and even though target is paying more than many places, still
only pays about half a living wage in my area.

With this, people are just accepting that there will be people living 10
people to a house, sleeping in basements / couch surfing - not able to afford
basic medical and dental care.. and we are supporting it when we shop at
places that pay like they do.

Some people have more choice than others, so mass protest is not easy.

I'm sure there are more ways to tackle the issue - doing housing that is
cheaper and food too - basic things. I'd like to see more affordable dental
options and healthcare as well. There are many forces against these things
however, and they have the high ground.

------
cia-killer
They should interview me

